
SVGjs 3.0 Advent Calendar – Day 18 - fuzzyma
https://codepen.io/fuzzyma/pen/wRzjXo
======
fuzzyma
You can find the whole calendar at twitter (@svg_js):
[https://twitter.com/svg_js](https://twitter.com/svg_js)

